# HELP! Canon CPS Rucksack



## Flake (Mar 1, 2011)

A friend has just aquired this rucksack ironic because he's a Nikon user, but there doesn't seem to be any information about it anywhere. Was this a Canon giveaway to CPS members or did they sell it? How much was it and how old is it likely to be? It's very large and holds quite a lot of gear. Any help appreciated.


----------



## match14 (Mar 1, 2011)

Google turned up this German website

http://www.taschenfreak.de/TASCHEN/CANON/CPSRucksack/index.htm


----------



## Grendel (Mar 1, 2011)

Better hang on to it, you can't buy them.


----------



## Flake (Mar 1, 2011)

So this was a giveaway then?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 1, 2011)

I know that the platinum members get a yearly "Gift" but then the $500 yearly membership more than pays for that... I wouldn't know if that was a gift, I'm _only_ a gold member, however I would keep if it I were you... They can come in handy.


----------

